# Trolling Motor for 27ft CC



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone have success with holding their ~27ft Deep Vee CC on a bottom fishing spot with a trolling motor? 

Autopilot is way too expensive for me and I usually fish with 1-2 additional people. Every saltwater trolling motor I have searched for shows the biggest boat size a 36V saltwater trolling setup can handle is 25ft. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Big boats will need a LONG shaft.. I've never seen a TM with a shaft 10ft long......but I bet that is what it would take to keep it in the water while the boat moves up and down. It's a long way from the washboard to the waterline on the front of some of these boats.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im at a loss for words. But im sure someone will eventually make one


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have seen a big CAT boat with one one day when I was fishing, I don't remember the size but it was a big boat. I bet JD knows. It held the boat perfect for hours. I have a picture of a Rambo-27 with one mounted on the front.


edit found it.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Rhodan makes an 84" - https://www.rhodanmarine.com/product/hd-gps-anchor-trolling-motor-36v/


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

boomshakalaka said:


> Rhodan makes an 84" - https://www.rhodanmarine.com/product/hd-gps-anchor-trolling-motor-36v/


 I have a Rhodan 84" 120# thrust 36v on my 24CC. It works great and I have not had any problems holding me on a spot in 4' seas.
I believe it is the biggest offshore tm made, that I know of.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is badass, sure beats dealing with an anchor. If my Ipilot stops for any reason I just go home.


----------



## willd (Jan 15, 2011)

Makes me want to install one on my Cape Horn 24 every time I see one of these threads! Sure would make holding up easier and I hate anchoring. Love the Rhodan install.


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey ya go willd, the 72" Minn Kota on a 24' Cape Horn.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The bird is attacking it. lol


Where do you have your batteries?


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rhodan told my buddy that they guaranteed that their 84” model would hold his Grady White 33’ Express.

Call them, their customer service is awesome.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You could always put twins on it....


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a 60" Minn Kota on my 25' C-Hawk (heavy), holds fine in 2-3' seas. I love the auto deploy feature.


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

And how many batteries? Are they separate from your boat batteries that run your motors and charged as the motors are running?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

As others have said, the Rhodan will suit your needs. Call them and tell them what boat you have and they'll recommend something. I have read about people putting them on larger CC's like yours with success.

It will take a few weeks for them to build it as they are popular and there is a backorder - but you will be happy with it. You will never have to anchor or worry about holding position again when bottom fishing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

cwalla1420 said:


> And how many batteries?


2 batteries for 24v I-Pilot
3 batteries for 36v I-Pilot




> Are they separate from your boat batteries that run your motors and charged as the motors are running?


Yes, usually you would have a:
1 12v battery for START (for starting the motor only)
1 12v battery for HOUSE (for radio, stereo, lights, live well....)


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Or you could just learn to hold on a spot......

Yes i am bitter and jealous of those with spot lock trolling motors


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the 84" 36 volt Rhodan on a SH Gamefish 25 (26' boat) twin 150s. It holds the boat all day perfectly.

BTW, I went with the single 36 lithium battery and Stealth 1 on-board charging system. I love it. I've had this set up for a little over 1 year, no problems.

Good luck!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I am a Rhodan Dealer and the 84" shaft is on a 10 week backorder.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a 84" 120lb thrust rhodan on my 27 Sea hunt .....works great
I have 3 interstate deep cycles and onboard charger, also 3 interstates for the house and twins engines .


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

mine.....but not cheap!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

SH27GameFish said:


> mine.....but not cheap!


Got any pics from the top. I'm getting ready to install one on a 27 Gamefish.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have an 84”, 36v Rhodan on a 29’ catamaran. In seas less than 3’, and reasonable winds and current, it will hold over a very small patch of bottom. I can hit the anchor feature, walk back to the stern and fish, or help grandkids, or whatever. It is truly a game-changer for bottom-fishing over small structure. What is really neat is to locate fish off the structure, note the depth, and tell my grandson to drop to 52 feet. He uses a Tekota line-counter, and it is a deadly combination...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's right up there with fire and the wheel.


----------



## Byelverton27 (Jul 19, 2021)

SH27GameFish said:


> I have a 84" 120lb thrust rhodan on my 27 Sea hunt .....works great
> I have 3 interstate deep cycles and onboard charger, also 3 interstates for the house and twins engines .


Where did you mount the 3 batteries for the trolling motor? I’ve got a 27 gamefish with the coffin box and am considering installing a minn Kota but not sure what the best option for battery placement would be. Thanks


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is badass, sure beats dealing with an anchor. If my Ipilot stops for any reason I just go home.





willd said:


> Makes me want to install one on my Cape Horn 24 every time I see one of these threads! Sure would make holding up easier and I hate anchoring. Love the Rhodan install.


I remember bass fishing when I was a teenager... you anchored with an anchor and moved with either the outboard or a paddle. The bow-mount foot control trolling motor became standard on every bass boat for a reason, because what a difference in mobility and precision positioning. Spot lock feature on a trolling motor is nearly as essential for bottom fishing small spots, in my opinion


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sam, you remember how to scull a boat?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Sam, you remember how to scull a boat?


I do. Used to be assigned to do it from the stern with a paddle while my dad fished from the bow in our old jonboat. Had to hold the neck of the paddle to the stern with my hand. Trying to decide if you're asking out of sarcasm, but either way I must admit I am afraid I missed the point.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Byelverton27 said:


> Where did you mount the 3 batteries for the trolling motor? I’ve got a 27 gamefish with the coffin box and am considering installing a minn Kota but not sure what the best option for battery placement would be. Thanks


in the console


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> I do. Used to be assigned to do it from the stern with a paddle while my dad fished from the bow in our old jonboat. Had to hold the neck of the paddle to the stern with my hand. Trying to decide if you're asking out of sarcasm, but either way I must admit I am afraid I missed the point.


Not out of sarcasm. Sculling with an oar seemed to be a deep South thing. Most wood boats down here had a single oarlock on the left side on the stern. Put an oar into that, extend the oar back until the blade was in the water flat and do a figure 8 motion with your left wrist. The advantage was you could still fish while moving with a cane pole or a flyrod and popping bug.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Batteries. in the console......Yes......and .......Maybe ? The boat will need deep exploring to make sure the cable routing can be done. You can't do it on some boats.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Byelverton27 said:


> Where did you mount the 3 batteries for the trolling motor? I’ve got a 27 gamefish with the coffin box and am considering installing a minn Kota but not sure what the best option for battery placement would be. Thanks


I can show you how NOT to install them. Dealer did this.

Inside coffin box.











Under the hatch.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What dealer was it? Just wondering so I can be sure I never give them a dime of my money.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw a catamaran in the Keys with a TM mounted to the swim platform. It was fishing a patch reef and the water wasn't rough. Seemed to work for them.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> What dealer was it? Just wondering so I can be sure I never give them a dime of my money.


Supposedly the dealer where the owner bought the boat from. Don't think he ever fessed up the name.
Typical THT drama, there's another thread " FLIR installed on the wrong boat, what do I do?"






Dealer ruined my coffin box - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


The Boating Forum - Dealer ruined my coffin box - I had dealer install trolling motor on my seahunt 27 gamefish and they cut a hole in the bottom of the coffin box to put the batteries in and placed an access hatch. They assured me that i could still use my coffin box, but of course it leaks...



www.thehulltruth.com


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

X-Shark said:


> Batteries. in the console......Yes......and .......Maybe ? The boat will need deep exploring to make sure the cable routing can be done. You can't do it on some boats.


my SH had a pull rope thru small limber holes, but remove tacklebox from stdb side and you can see up the side


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had New boats that had a LOT of fiberglass shrads....Stick your arm in there and it would come out bloody. You can't tie the cabling up to make it fixed in a Lot of these runs.....So I sheath the cable with a special sheathing to protect against abrasion.......I bet you do not find extras like that in most boats.


----------

